

Ask HN: Computer Science in Canada: Toronto or Vancouver? - mcasaje

So, it's almost (finally) time for my graduation - less than a year. I've lived in Canada my whole life and want to continue living here a while more. I consider myself lucky having experienced life in Toronto and Vancouver in almost equal amounts. I've come to conclude that, for myself, either city would make a fine home, but what about work?<p>Which city (Toronto or Vancouver) would lend itself to:
- Higher salaries
- More start-up companies
- Interesting jobs
- Easier to get a job (with a BSc in Comp Sci)
- More tech jobs available
- Working for Big-Name companies
- a larger IT/Tech community
- IT/Tech events/conferences<p>If you have anything to add to the list that is not present, please feel free to do so.<p>Any constructive help is appreciate! Thanks for the replies in advance!
======
otoburb
Perhaps this is the time where attempting to match your current interests with
where you think your interests will be post-graduation would help. Are you in
high-school or just about to finish up your Bachelors?

Specifically, Toronto seems to have a greater variation in the number and,
presumably, types of firms that would seek out Comp Sci graduates. As an
example, if you had an inclination to work within Finance tech, then your best
bet by far would be Toronto since all the major financial firms and banks are
located primarily in Toronto.

Alternatively, if you're interested in game development, I hear that Vancouver
seems to have strong presence, mainly due to the influence of EA's Vancouver
(Burnaby) location, with a vibrant startup scene. I haven't heard of other
types of firms with a strong demand for CS in Vancouver other than gaming and
startups.

I can't comment on Waterloo nor Montreal, except that they both seem to be
continually growing tech hubs. RIM and UofW are strong reasons for the talent
draws in the Waterloo region, and the Montreal startup scene seems quite
lively.

From a salary perspective, most people tend to agree that Vancouver firms pay
lower than Toronto equivalents. I can't comment on startup salaries since
they're so specific to the situation (startup stage, equity vs. salary
compensation considerations).

On a more personal note, although I agree that either city would make a fine
home, I find Toronto highway traffic a complete mess compared to the Vancouver
bridge bottlenecks. Tech events and gatherings tend to be located within
downtown Toronto. A younger person will have more fun living downtown or in a
subway accessible location. If your job is in Mississauga (due to the cheaper
commercial lease rates), then from personal experience I can attest the
commute will significantly bring down your quality of life.

~~~
mcasaje
Firstly, thank you for the great reply!

I'm graduating from U of T (should have clarified that). I've heard the same
things about Toronto and Vancouver as you've mentioned, but it's good to have
my sources confirmed. I'm not so adamant about being in the Financial Tech
industry, so the gaming one in Vancouver would be more viable. However, salary
would sway me to stay in Toronto.

I've been in those Vancouver bottlenecks, but not Toronto's traffic so it's
good to hear some sort of comparison. Living in North York shouldn't be a
problem in terms of a commute.

This is a great start to start weighing job options. Thanks!

------
rcfox
What about Waterloo? We've got tons of tech companies, both big and small.
It's also significantly less expensive to live here than Toronto or Vancouver.

~~~
mcasaje
I've looked into some of Waterloo's tech companies. I'm not sure what sort of
jobs they are, still, but if they have any entry-level (graduate-experience)
jobs, I'll be sure to consider them. Good to know that there are other options
with cheaper housing!

------
swhopkins
Why discount Montreal? They've got a great start up scene.

~~~
mcasaje
I was in Montreal for this year's CUSEC and revisiting that city, I can only
say that I fell in love with it. I'm not sure of their startups, but I saw a
games company there (Eidos, I believe..).

I'll look into jobs there for sure - if not for a reason to eat in Montreal
again. Yumm....

------
leeHS
I'd go for Toronto or Waterloo.

